# BuckeTT and Spade seaside cruise Sat May 31st



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok ladies and gentlemen who fancies a jaunt to Clacton/Frinton on Saturday 31st May for a spot of paddling and fish and chips  and the odd lemonade of course. Nice drive down and along the coast hopefully in the sunshine. Let me know who fancies a day by the seaside :lol:

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I'd be up for this, weekends off while im training 8)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah would be up 4 this never been to a meet / cruise where would it start or just meet ClactonEssex ?


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm up for a jaunt to the seaside if it's still happening. Bucket n spade are to the ready and I think it'll be a good intro for me into 'events'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Come on folks the event is still happening,weather is getting warmer so it should be fun. I will sort out the meet up points when we are assured of the numbers coming so get your names down asap.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops, dont know what happened to our earlier post, it's disappeared! Yes, count us in!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Im up for that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

So thats 6 of us...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

bump...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm still in, now that my cars working again and I've got that Saturday off so I'm looking forward to it 8)


----------



## HelenofTTroy (May 31, 2013)

Hi. Am I too late to join you on Saturday? Is there a meet on Thursday?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

No your ok Helen,i will be sorting out the meeting point shortly for Saturday. No monthly meet was planned as we are out on at the beach  .

cheers Lamps


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Lamps, 
Really sorry but I can't come on Saturday. Had a better offer-I'm off to Vegas!!! Hope all goes well and the weather is kind. 
Regards,
Ms.K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll come along on Saturday


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok folks meeting point to start will be at 11-00am at the McDonalds just off the M11 at junction 7 Harlow junction,quick coffee maybe before we set off to our second pick up point at the Best Western Hotel in Marks Tey on the London Road near Colchester for 12-30pm. Please could you let me know via this site who will be meeting where so we dont miss anyone!!

See you Saturday

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Me and Matt (mattyallen13) will meet yous at M11 j7 Mc Donald's @ 11:00am


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll meet you all at 12:30 8)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Lamps, a bit late but didn't know whether I'd be free for this until this evening. I'm up for this and will see you at the Maccy D's meeting point for 11:30.

Cheers,


----------



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)

I will be at the marks tey meeting spot 

BorisTT (bob spudy)


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

It's a gorgeous morning!


----------



## HelenofTTroy (May 31, 2013)

Please don't wait for me - I've been delayed so I will try to catch you at marks tey - if I don't please don't wait - sorry x


----------



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)

A brilliant meet I really enjoyed today and meeting everybody there


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Good to see everyone yesterday, even if it was brief (for me). Sorry I had to scoot off. You can't do enough for a good employer - apparently.

Great drive but a bit of a trouser filling moment when a P&O lorry on the opposite side of the road burst a tyre. I was convinced I'd been peppered with rubber and we all pulled over to check we hadn't left engines and gearboxes back up the road. :lol: :lol:






And a few more Pics



Shame about the three Mk2's in the middle. Should have put them at one end so as not to spoil the view (of the Mk1's).


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Man ive only just remembered about this. Gutted I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Big thankyou to everyone that came along and made it a blast,our convoy of cars looked really ace as we made our way there :lol: > I will be planning another jaunt out around the end of July so keep looking!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

lamps said:


> Big thankyou to everyone that came along and made it a blast,our convoy of cars looked really ace as we made our way there :lol: > I will be planning another jaunt out around the end of July so keep looking!
> 
> Cheers Lamps


can u PM for the next one mate, as I dont often check this part of the thread!

can we make it MK1's only, Mk2's spoil it!


thanks!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I will keep people informed as to what and where is happening on the Essex/Herts TT scene rest assured so please keep looking but it will not just be for mk1 TT's everyone is welcome to participate be it a mark1 or mark2 variant.

Cheers Lamps


----------

